# Keaton Beach this weekend



## cableguychris (Oct 30, 2017)

the weather looks to be really good this weekend. anyone else thinking about trying it?


----------



## Jwsisson (Oct 31, 2017)

Yep. I will be down there Fri-sun


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 2, 2017)

Going in the morning.  Gonna run from Keaton's back up to Spring Warrior/ Otter Creek.

Weather is supposed to be good.


----------



## twtabb (Nov 2, 2017)

How long is that run?


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 2, 2017)

twtabb said:


> How long is that run?



20 min. or so. once you leave the Keaton Channel.  Depending on the conditions of course.  Lot of bars, be careful as you work your way in if you make the run.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 2, 2017)

jimbo4116 said:


> Going in the morning.  Gonna run from Keaton's back up to Spring Warrior/ Otter Creek.
> 
> Weather is supposed to be good.



Why not put in at spring warrior? I hate the Keaton boat ramp.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 3, 2017)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Why not put in at spring warrior? I hate the Keaton boat ramp.



Shallow, rocky, narrow.  I can put in and take out at Keaton's on low tide.  

Leaving out now, should be fishing by 9:00.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Nov 17, 2017)

jimbo4116 said:


> Lot of bars, be careful as you work your way in if you make the run.



I got the prop to prove it. 

Keep meaning to send that prop off for repair.


----------

